# 88 hard body troubles



## bigdaddybambam (Jan 15, 2007)

I just finished a motor swap the catch is it idles high and misses i have done the routine plugs wires and the such it surges in all gears at about 3200 rpm i still have all the sensors and things and have reset all the great devices(used loosely) just trying to figuire out what i have forgot. i am working on a tite budget so any suggestions willl help.What really sucks 340 miles ago before the rod ends shot through the block i had the heads shaved and a valve job new timing chain and guides.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a high idle could be the thermo element went out (mounted on the throttle body)


----------



## bigdaddybambam (Jan 15, 2007)

*thanks next problem*

The new problem is that when i hit the gas and it gets up to 3200 or so it sputters.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Clean the MAF sensor and check it's wiring. Also check the vaccuum hoses and make sure they're not cracked at the ends, allowing leaks.


----------



## kaotek (Feb 15, 2006)

I think i have the same problem with you...in every gear once i start getting to a certain rpm..i don't have a tach so i don't know exactly what rpm..it starts to sputter..like it would not accelerate anymore...i have 88 nissan z24i.. it happens after i replace the tbi and the injectors..if you solved your problem..let me know.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the TPS also


----------



## bigdaddybambam (Jan 15, 2007)

*Just one thing*

ok i have no idea where these things are i have changed the big one made by hitachi on the drivers side of the throttle body it took quite a bit out changed the wires the strangest thing the no.4 on the exhaust just caught on fire i think it was a act of god after replacing it it took a lot more of it out now if i can clean this sensor maybe.I surely thank everyone for their help it is a process but i know once it s running right i want have to worry with it for about another 100,000 or so.


----------



## bigdaddybambam (Jan 15, 2007)

I tore the old motor down today what has occurred the the rod bearing gave and launched the piston side ways in the cylander and shotting the rod end thru the lower block clean crank looks and measures like somebody just took it off the heads and manifolds are salvaged so not a total loss not to mention the spare money monsters aka sensors


----------

